# Poachers Caught



## CMich Sportsman (Mar 20, 2008)

Last weekend I was sitting around the campfire with my dad and he told me about one of his buddies at work was going to be selling some bows and stands and my dad told me he asked his buddy how he got so much stuff. well, this guy apparently owns quite a bit of farm land down here and on opening day early in the morning he found that at the back end of his property his infrared monitor on his back road had been tripped. he had this installed because of previous problems. he waited a little till light and drove back to the area to find a few trucks parked on his property and in the woods he found 3 guys hunting on his land. He informed them that they were on his property and they had best get moving, and like 5 minutes ago. the men just yelled at him and told him to find his own property to hunt and that they were on one of the guys property. my dads friend called the sheriff who came down with a CO. They found 5 guys with stands hunting over corn and salt blocks:lol:. the lot of them were arrested and from what I understand the CO told my dads friend that the bows, stands and whatever else they left were his, and told him to clean up the bait.

interesting story. I know I left out some facts, particularly the county because I forgot, but ill call my dad and find out


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

CMich Sportsman said:


> Last weekend I was sitting around the campfire with my dad and he told me about one of his buddies at work was going to be selling some bows and stands and my dad told me he asked his buddy how he got so much stuff. well, this guy apparently owns quite a bit of farm land down here and on opening day early in the morning he found that at the back end of his property his infrared monitor on his back road had been tripped. he had this installed because of previous problems. he waited a little till light and drove back to the area to find a few trucks parked on his property and in the woods he found 3 guys hunting on his land. He informed them that they were on his property and they had best get moving, and like 5 minutes ago. the men just yelled at him and told him to find his own property to hunt and that they were on one of the guys property. my dads friend called the sheriff who came down with a CO. They found 5 guys with stands hunting over corn and salt blocks:lol:. the lot of them were arrested and from what I understand the CO told my dads friend that the bows, stands and whatever else they left were his, and told him to clean up the bait.
> 
> interesting story. I know I left out some facts, particularly the county because I forgot, but ill call my dad and find out


 Good story


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

EXCELLENT:lol::lol:
should i be looking in the classifieds for some deals


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Were any of the bows a Bowtech Tech 29 or Mighty Mite? Had mine stolen last year and I'm sure the character of the thief fits the description of those that were caught on that property to a T.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Good to hear that the violators were caught, but the part about the CO giving the bows and the hunting equipment away,I find hard to believe. In a case like this, I would think the CO would take the bows and equipment for evidence and possibly forfeit it if anything, not give it away for the taking...


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Wally Gator said:


> Good to hear that the violators were caught, but the part about the CO giving the bows and the hunting equipment away,I find hard to believe. In a case like this, I would think the CO would take the bows and equipment for evidence and possibly forfeit it if anything, not give it away for the taking...


Not exactly...When I was going through CO training in college I was taught that the only time that you have to confiscate weapons is if the offenders are caught in the act of using the weapon illegally....If they were just caught tresspassing and arrested they wouldn't have to take the weapons for evidence...therefore the Land owner just received an early christmas!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

FredBearYooper said:


> Not exactly...When I was going through CO training in college I was taught that the only time that you have to confiscate weapons is if the offenders are caught in the act of using the weapon illegally....If they were just caught tresspassing and arrested they wouldn't have to take the weapons for evidence...therefore the Land owner just received an early christmas!


So are you a C.O., L.E.O.?


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

FredBearYooper said:


> Not exactly...When I was going through CO training in college I was taught that the only time that you have to confiscate weapons is if the offenders are caught in the act of using the weapon illegally....If they were just caught tresspassing and arrested they wouldn't have to take the weapons for evidence...therefore the Land owner just received an early christmas!


i wasn't ever in training to be a MDNR CO but, being in the woods up in treestands with bows pretty much seems to me to be in the act of hunting. thus, being a tresspasser and in the treestand with bows and arrows would constitute illegally hunting, the act thereof.
i would offer that the co was just to pissed off at these violators with their lip service and donated all equipment to the real landowner knowing he had a good solid bust on all of them, and really didn't want to carry all their crap and log it into evidence. besides as the story was told there was some pertenent information missing from the county mounty, they may have had warrants and all kinds of little goodies, but thats only speculation.


----------



## CMich Sportsman (Mar 20, 2008)

Wally Gator said:


> Good to hear that the violators were caught, but the part about the CO giving the bows and the hunting equipment away,I find hard to believe. In a case like this, I would think the CO would take the bows and equipment for evidence and possibly forfeit it if anything, not give it away for the taking...


ive heard both ways, either the stuff being left to the owner or being confiscated. it could be that the CO had enough on his plate that he didnt feel like heading back into the woods and shimying up 5 stands gather and log all this stuff.

Ill ask about the bows michihunter and get back to you.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

CMich Sportsman said:


> ive heard both ways, either the stuff being left to the owner or being confiscated. it could be that the CO had enough on his plate that he didnt feel like heading back into the woods and shimying up 5 stands gather and log all this stuff.
> 
> Ill ask about the bows michihunter and get back to you.


 You know i would gather every thing they had.You know they are going to try to get thier stuff back asap.Mich


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I could care less what happened to the equipment, just glad there's 5 less IDIOTS in the woods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArcticCat (Nov 1, 2004)

My father was a CO, all though they had "rules" he had to follow, there were others that were judgement calls. I'm sure if it was a firearm, it would have been taken by the county boy or the CO.

Mark this down as a victory for those of us that follow the rules.


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

If that guy has those bows still, and is interested in selling any of them for a few bucks, i am a poor military man that wants to start bow hunting, and id be interested in buying one from him and a tree stand!! Ill send you a pm, if this is true let me know!!! ill provied my cell phone number in the PM.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Michigander1 said:


> Good story


Yep, and that is all it is, a story.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

CMich Sportsman said:


> Last weekend I was sitting around the campfire with my dad and he told me about one of his buddies at work was going to be selling some bows and stands and my dad told me he asked his buddy how he got so much stuff. well, this guy apparently owns quite a bit of farm land down here and on opening day early in the morning he found that at the back end of his property his infrared monitor on his back road had been tripped. he had this installed because of previous problems. he waited a little till light and drove back to the area to find a few trucks parked on his property and in the woods he found 3 guys hunting on his land. He informed them that they were on his property and they had best get moving, and like 5 minutes ago. the men just yelled at him and told him to find his own property to hunt and that they were on one of the guys property. my dads friend called the sheriff who came down with a CO. They found 5 guys with stands hunting over corn and salt blocks:lol:. the lot of them were arrested and from what I understand the CO told my dads friend that the bows, stands and whatever else they left were his, and told him to clean up the bait.
> 
> interesting story. I know I left out some facts, particularly the county because I forgot, but ill call my dad and find out


 
Very good story, although it likely didn't happen just like that, especially the ending. Try to find out which county it was to add a little more interest to the story.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

FredBearYooper said:


> Not exactly...When I was going through CO training in college I was taught that the only time that you have to confiscate weapons is if the offenders are caught in the act of using the weapon illegally....If they were just caught tresspassing and arrested they wouldn't have to take the weapons for evidence...therefore the Land owner just received an early christmas!


If they weren't confiscated, wouldn't he have to give their bows back?? They wouldn't have to go through the court?? I didn't know they had a college specifically for that. Where did you go????


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

score one for the good guys. and tell your dad thanks from all of us true sportsmen for ridding us of that lot.


----------



## CMich Sportsman (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, I called my dad last night and much has happened since this all went down. the farm that this all happened on is in Clinton county, I wasn't sure because we both live in Ingham. Anyway the CO came back and told the farmer that they are prosecuting the guys, for what exactly my dad didnt ask, and took the stuff for evedence. the Farmer is still saying they will give it back to him but I am not a lawyer and and couldnt tell you if that is even feasable. 

The stuff isnt as important as these guys who broke more than one law and are now going to get punished for it. Wether the bows and stands get sent back to my dads friend or become state property is small potatos to the fact that these guys bring shame to the sporting community. Its these guys that are the ones that get looked at while those sportsman who abide by the law and cherish our outdoor sports get judged.

I know my dad would not tell me a lie and I have no reason not to belive his friends. I myself am a teacher and a student and dont make it practice to spread rumors and lies. I am simply relating a story of getting these dirt bags out of the woods.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

dead short said:


> If they weren't confiscated, wouldn't he have to give their bows back?? They wouldn't have to go through the court?? I didn't know they had a college specifically for that. Where did you go????


I went to Lake State for the criminal Justice part and then went on to the Academy.


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

boehr said:


> Yep, and that is all it is, a story.


I think your just a post collector, you never really give any advice?? And you always critizice other peoples so called stories weatehr they are true or not..

So give us your input instead of calling him a bluff basicly, why its just a story since you are a prior CO??


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

REGARDLESS of where this post is gonna go...........
Glad to hear those tresspassers got WHACKED
Hope they get the book thrown at them and lose everything they had in possession of them when they were arrested.

TRESSPASSERS and BAITERS are Low Life Criminals


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

kmonty said:


> I think your just a post collector, you never really give any advice?? And you always critizice other peoples so called stories weatehr they are true or not.. So tell us, since your a ex CO, give us your input... why its just a story??


You're right about one thing, Boehr is a post collector, he collected thousands of posts as the moderator of the Law forum for years. He's given more advice, and set more people straight on here than you can count. As for the rest of your rant, you are way, way off base.

The original post is just a story because there is no way to verify any of it. I'm not suggesting it isn't true, maybe it is, but there is no way to know if this anonymous post on the internet is anything but a story. If CMich knew the name of the CO, or the farmer, and someone verified the details, it becomes fact, until then it's just a story, maybe a true story, maybe not. I have no reason not to believe CMich is telling the truth, or least accurtely relaying the facts that he has, but he openly admitted he got second hand information, and didn't know all the details.

After reading hundreds of Boehr's posts and advice on here I can guarantee you his intention was not to call anyone's honesty into question, I'm sure he'll correct me if I'm off base. He is entitled to his opinion, he isn't moderating anything on here anymore, nor attempting to give anyone any advice. You may want to slow your roll a little bit, and not read so much into what you see on this site. 

For whatever it's worth I'm glad to hear these morons got what they deserve, and CMich is 100% on the money, what happens to the equipment isn't the point.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Biggbear said:


> You're right about one thing, Boehr is a post collector, he collected thousands of posts as the moderator of the Law forum for years. He's given more advice, and set more people straight on here than you can count. As for the rest of your rant, you are way, way off base.
> 
> The original post is just a story because there is no way to verify any of it. I'm not suggesting it isn't true, maybe it is, but there is no way to know if this anonymous post on the internet is anything but a story. If CMich knew the name of the CO, or the farmer, and someone verified the details, it becomes fact, until then it's just a story, maybe a true story, maybe not. I have no reason not to believe CMich is telling the truth, or least accurtely relaying the facts that he has, but he openly admitted he got second hand information, and didn't know all the details.
> 
> After reading hundreds of Boehr's posts and advice on here I can guarantee you his intention was not to call anyone's honesty into question, I'm sure he'll correct me if I'm off base. He is entitled to his opinion, he isn't moderating anything on here anymore, nor attempting to give anyone any advice. You may want to slow your roll a little bit, and not read so much into what you see on this site.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

The DNR used to have a firearms auction for stuff they took for poaching ect, mostly firearms I was told ? I am stepping out on the limb here but if they still do thats probably where the stands and bows would end up at if it was used in court and not returned.
I recall an old now retired DNR officer stopping by the sheriffs desk and telling a young dispatcher about finding tree stands on state land with no names a while back, no one had claimed them so he tossed them in the dumpster behind the office. smiling on his way out and saying they will probably still be there no your way home. - they were-


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

kmonty said:


> I think your just a post collector, you never really give any advice?? And you always critizice other peoples so called stories weatehr they are true or not..
> 
> So give us your input instead of calling him a bluff basicly, why its just a story since you are a prior CO??


Boehr has been a member here for years and has helped hundreds with law questions. You sure have a lot of attitude for 122 posts. Get a couple thousand more and you'll realize who's who here.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

kmonty said:


> I think your just a post collector, you never really give any advice?? And you always critizice other peoples so called stories weatehr they are true or not..
> 
> So give us your input instead of calling him a bluff basicly, why its just a story since you are a prior CO??


Because there are rules on how confiscated items are handled and Boehr has experience with how that situation is handled. I can guarantee the rules were violated if it went down as the OP stated. In fact, we now here that the CO took the items. I am sure Boehr wasn't saying the OP was a liar. 

As was stated, what happens to the equipment is irrelevant. Glad the idiots got caught and hope the get some time to think about their actions in a nice little cell.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I wouldnt believe the CO would act that way. They have all been by the book when I have talked with them. Well trained in what they have to do. 
I would hope the CO confiscated their gear. Lose their gear and hunting rights and they might wake up.


----------



## decoyman (Jun 2, 2008)

some people reap what they sow.....glad they got busted


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

The corporation I work for has to deal with trespassers all of the time. I consulted our city prosecutor concerning property of trespassers. The city attorney said such property was condiered to be anbandoned and MI laws exist cover the disposition of such property.

Here is the link:

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(0w...leg.aspx?page=MCLIndex&objectname=mcl-chap434

My understanding...the property must be turned over to the local law enforcement agency. If they know the owner, they must contact the owner. If the owner contacts them, they must surrender the property. Of course, if the owner claims the property it becomes evidence at that point (evidence of trespassing). :lol:

In addition, you may express interest in assuming ownership of the property if unclaimed - which may be done if unclaimed after 6 months.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Please tell me they seized their TRUCKS as well!

Should be automatic.

Seize and auction off EVERYTHING used in the act. 

Everything! Gun, Bow, Car, clothes, right down to their socks and underwear. 

Money goes straight back into the DNR for more enforcement.

That will make poachers think twice, especially when their neighbors, family's and friends catch wind of it. They will never be able to live that one down!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

exactly


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Correct me if I am wrong but isnt a poacher one who takes game illegally or without a license? All I see that they are guilty of is tresspassing.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

tedshunter said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but isnt a poacher one who takes game illegally or without a license? All I see that they are guilty of is tresspassing.


I would have to agree with you, they didn't shoot anything from what the story said, even with corn and salt licks on the ground who's to prove that they put it there with the intentions of returning to hunt it:16suspect. Even though that does'nt make it right the only thing they did was tresspass, which i don't think means they get there rights and possesions taking away. Don't get me wrong i'm glad the county and C.O. were called to handle the problem and i hope they get at least something for tresspassing, but i find it hard to belive that they took their stuff.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

JasonSlayer said:


> I would have to agree with you, they didn't shoot anything from what the story said, even with corn and salt licks on the ground who's to prove that they put it there with the intentions of returning to hunt it:16suspect. Even though that does'nt make it right the only thing they did was tresspass, which i don't think means they get there rights and possesions taking away. Don't get me wrong i'm glad the county and C.O. were called to handle the problem and i hope they get at least something for tresspassing, but i find it hard to belive that they took their stuff.


Trespessing/Poaching/Intent...When it happens to YOU, those words will will suddenly take on a whole new slant!

Hook them up,take them away, and this deplorable behavior will come to a crashing halt!


----------



## John Barkowski (Oct 9, 2008)

Good riddens! If there is one thing that pisses me off more then ignorant people its poachers. If you find out more keep us updated.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Trespessing/Poaching/Intent...When it happens to YOU, those words will will suddenly take on a whole new slant!
> 
> Hook them up,take them away, and this deplorable behavior will come to a crashing halt!


It will not affect me one bit, i hunt my own propertey and have for the last 8 years. I have never poached and animal or tresspassed on somebody elses propertey. I've a shot deer that left the propertey and belive it or not i was not allowed to follow a blood trail (lost deer), so don't think for one second i don't that them circumstances hasn't happend to me.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

JasonSlayer said:


> I would have to agree with you, they didn't shoot anything from what the story said, even with corn and salt licks on the ground who's to prove that they put it there with the intentions of returning to hunt it:16suspect. Even though that does'nt make it right the only thing they did was tresspass, which i don't think means they get there rights and possesions taking away. Don't get me wrong i'm glad the county and C.O. were called to handle the problem and i hope they get at least something for tresspassing, but i find it hard to belive that they took their stuff.


 Trespass is a crime.
You can pray the C.O. catches you and just takes your stuff, if you trespass on my land, and negate the hours and money I have put into my hunting. Until you start treating it like the crime it is, you will have the mentality you see here. I say take everything they used in the commission of the crime.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like a few of you that know who your trespassers are should also sue these yahoos in civil court also. Yes it would take time but the end result and publicity might make these idiots think twice about trespassing if it started costing big time.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, if the story is true the criminals have grounds for a lawsuit of their own. The story sounds extremely far fetched to me. That evidence would no longer be admissable because it has changed hands and been tampered with. I'm not saying CMich is a liar, but just relaying the story as he heard it, it sounds fishy.

A cO can't legally give away evidence. They can't give away another person's property either. They can't re-obtain said evidence and try to later submit it as evidence, legally. I find it hard to believe a CO would give away weapons of any kind, too much liability for one.

I don't even know why this thread is titled poachers as they were just trespassing. Yes they should get ticketed for trespassing, but that's it.

If all this is true the criminals might very well read this and, after some legwork, have grounds for dismissal of all charges against them.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

JasonSlayer said:


> It will not affect me one bit,(When people are trespassing and or poaching ON YOUR LAND) i hunt my own propertey and have for the last 8 years. I have never poached and animal or tresspassed on somebody elses propertey. I've a shot deer that left the propertey and belive it or not i was not allowed to follow a blood trail (lost deer), so don't think for one second i don't that them circumstances hasn't happend to me.


Glad we had this chance to talk.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

With all do respect Mitchell, I don't put up with that stuff on my propety and that's why i don't deal with it these days. People that hunt around my property know that if they ask to look for a downed deer they will get the permission. People that just waltz onto the property without permission get a visit with the sheriff. I don't tolerate that and i think the word has been spread. when i'm not out there i can't control what goes on. So what you don't know can't hurt yeah right.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

kmonty said:


> I think your just a post collector, you never really give any advice?? And you always critizice other peoples so called stories weatehr they are true or not..
> 
> So give us your input instead of calling him a bluff basicly, why its just a story since you are a prior CO??



LMAO...buddy, welcome to MS....and when you post a response like that to one of the most respected members here, hang onto your ***. Boehr has seen enough, done enough to have my trust and respect in his word. With me being in a family that is 90% LEO's and Military, I believe the man has a clue on what he says. If you've never put your foot in your mouth online, consider that you just did....:lol:


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

TrekJeff said:


> LMAO...buddy, welcome to MS....and when you post a response like that to one of the most respected members here, hang onto your ***. Boehr has seen enough, done enough to have my trust and respect in his word. With me being in a family that is 90% LEO's and Military, I believe the man has a clue on what he says. If you've never put your foot in your mouth online, consider that you just did....:lol:


kmonty hasn't replied to this thread since he got bashed by many for questioning Boehr. I hope he learned to do a little research before embarrassing himself again. Thanks for the assist in the sack!


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

spoikey said:


> Sounds like a few of you that know who your trespassers are should also sue these yahoos in civil court also. Yes it would take time but the end result and publicity might make these idiots think twice about trespassing if it started costing big time.


I think thats major problem with people now adays, everyone is to sue happy! I dont think that is the solution at all, and to many people resort to it for easy money..


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> Were any of the bows a Bowtech Tech 29 or Mighty Mite? Had mine stolen last year and I'm sure the character of the thief fits the description of those that were caught on that property to a T.


Was it brand new??? And where did u loose it??


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

dmavdmav said:


> Was it brand new??? And where did u loose it??


Neither was brand new(The T-29 was an '03, the MM was an '05) and they were stolen (along with a lot of other gear) from my truck in Hamtramck last December.


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> Neither was brand new(The T-29 was an '03, the MM was an '05) and they were stolen (along with a lot of other gear) from my truck in Hamtramck last December.


K thx.. this was different area


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

kmonty said:


> I think thats major problem with people now adays, everyone is to sue happy! I dont think that is the solution at all, and to many people resort to it for easy money..


I'm not suggesting it for gain other than keeping people off property they don't belong on. Yes there are alot of frivolous lawsuits out there for monetary gain. I really don't believe this is frivolous. Money is just the means to an end. You can always donate that to the DNR if you don't want it!


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

spoikey said:


> I'm not suggesting it for gain other than keeping people off property they don't belong on. Yes there are alot of frivolous lawsuits out there for monetary gain. I really don't believe this is frivolous. Money is just the means to an end. You can always donate that to the DNR if you don't want it!


True, or some CFC's program.. but still, lawsuit would have to be a last resort. Maybe if it was the same guy, repetative times, you could get a restraining order.. im not to sure how well those work.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

I just re-read some of the comments directed towards Kmonty/Boehr.I dont know Kmonty nor have I ever met the guy.Some of you guys seem very disrespectful towards him.Is it because your buddie Boehr use to wear a badge and Kmonty does not?

I learned a very long time ago that just because somebody wears a badge, does not mean that he/she is correct all the time.Thur the years, I've read and debated several topics with your pal Boehr regarding ORV topics, and beleive me,he was FAR from being correct on several of them.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

For Michign it is a minor offense called Recrational Tresspass and it is very minor but they do get to take any all equipment they are to have in their possesion at the time. A friend is a police officer at a University and has caught many trying to take the large bucks there. But most it is a Ticket and giving up their hunting equipment so they use cheap low end stuff that is not worth much.

But is good to report all things like this and let law enforcement sort it out. Then there is a record in case something happens in the future having none in the past it is hard to take it as a serious repeat and occurence if they come back to do something else they have a place to start to investigate.

Michigan Trespass Laws a weak but I guess there is something better than nothing. And a LEO has to witness the trespass for something to happen. Just reporting it is little in the way it works here in Michigan.

Newaygo1


----------



## CBMscorer (Sep 19, 2007)

CMich Sportsman said:


> Last weekend I was sitting around the campfire with my dad and he told me about one of his buddies at work was going to be selling some bows and stands and my dad told me he asked his buddy how he got so much stuff. well, this guy apparently owns quite a bit of farm land down here and on opening day early in the morning he found that at the back end of his property his infrared monitor on his back road had been tripped. he had this installed because of previous problems. he waited a little till light and drove back to the area to find a few trucks parked on his property and in the woods he found 3 guys hunting on his land. He informed them that they were on his property and they had best get moving, and like 5 minutes ago. the men just yelled at him and told him to find his own property to hunt and that they were on one of the guys property. my dads friend called the sheriff who came down with a CO. They found 5 guys with stands hunting over corn and salt blocks:lol:. the lot of them were arrested and from what I understand the CO told my dads friend that the bows, stands and whatever else they left were his, and told him to clean up the bait.
> 
> interesting story. I know I left out some facts, particularly the county because I forgot, but ill call my dad and find out


This same story was posted last year!!!!!!! And the story is bull!!!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Not much stirs my soul as much as the idea of trespassers and poachers being caught by Johnny Law and then prosecuted. The very thought warms the heart and does a man good.


----------



## mak (Apr 19, 2009)

My sister owns a couple of farms that they grow soybeans and corn on with small woodlots in Gratiot county and they don't let anyone hunt the property (including family members). They have caught people tresspassing during hunting season and have run them off the farms only to have deer heads dropped off at their mailbox.

I own a few acres in Cheboygan county and it butts up against state land where I put my treestand (legally marked with name, address and phone number, readable from ground level). 

I have found numerous unmarked treestands and ladderstands on state property. They are never taken down (one has been there for 3 years) and being unmarked it would supposedly be in violation of the law to hunt from them. One ladderstand is about 100 yards from my property line. Would it be legal to remove them if they are still there after the season ends?


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

mak said:


> . Would it be legal to remove them if they are still there after the season ends?


Call you local LEO and ask them.


----------



## chettha (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm just glad to see the Land owner stood his ground and taught those guys a lesson they will never soon forget.


----------



## MaryDettloff (Aug 25, 2008)

mak said:


> My sister owns a couple of farms that they grow soybeans and corn on with small woodlots in Gratiot county and they don't let anyone hunt the property (including family members). They have caught people tresspassing during hunting season and have run them off the farms only to have deer heads dropped off at their mailbox.
> 
> I own a few acres in Cheboygan county and it butts up against state land where I put my treestand (legally marked with name, address and phone number, readable from ground level).
> 
> I have found numerous unmarked treestands and ladderstands on state property. They are never taken down (one has been there for 3 years) and being unmarked it would supposedly be in violation of the law to hunt from them. One ladderstand is about 100 yards from my property line. Would it be legal to remove them if they are still there after the season ends?


You should call the unmarked stands on State property in to the DNR's Report All Poaching Line. That line is for ANY wildlife/hunting/fishing violation, not just poaching. If we can't get a conservation officer out there right away, they will make a note to look in to it after the busy hunting season is over. The RAP Line number is 800-292-7800. I encourage all sportsmen and women to put that number in their cellphone.

Mary Dettloff
DNR Public Information Officer


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

MaryDettloff said:


> You should call the unmarked stands on State property in to the DNR's Report All Poaching Line. That line is for ANY wildlife/hunting/fishing violation, not just poaching. If we can't get a conservation officer out there right away, they will make a note to look in to it after the busy hunting season is over. The RAP Line number is 800-292-7800. I encourage all sportsmen and women to put that number in their cellphone.
> 
> Mary Dettloff
> DNR Public Information Officer


 
Thanks for your input Mary


----------



## bigalexe2006 (Aug 13, 2009)

Is it legal to confiscate equipment on your own property that is there without permission or do you need a LEO to do it for it not to be called theft?

I know someone with property which is POSTED NO HUNTING and 6 blinds popped up the week before firearm started. They then made laminated signs and took them out to the blinds before opener that stated the blinds were to be removed.

My fun brain says "We told you, you didn't remove it so we decided to remove it for you!" but my logic brain says "This might be construed as theft."


----------



## cpichan (Nov 24, 2005)

A 18" 8 point was taken from a car in Metz Mi. It was parked in front of Metz bar and tied on the roof. That is the bad news the good news is it was recovered by the sheriff and Rich Stowe the conservation officer. He said it is one of the few that are ever recovered. He said this will make the papers so watch for it.


----------

